

Y Combinator’s new Gambit is the ultimate founder dating & recruiting manna - Brajeshwar
http://brajeshwar.com/2012/y-combinators-new-gambit-is-the-ultimate-founder-dating-recruiting-manna/

======
toddnessa
This article confirmed my feelings for the potential that will exist with Y
Combinator now allowing for applicants without ideas. It at least has huge
potential to allow for the coalescing of teams that otherwise would have never
had the opportunity to come together. Without the right team, an idea often
either simply remains an idea or has reduced potential until a team comes
around it. There are only so many duties that one person can actually perform
effectively in one day. Having a team compounds and multiplies the efforts to
move forward at a greater rate of speed.

